# Paprika Subs???



## cubguy17 (Apr 1, 2008)

What is a good substitute for rubs that are Paprika based. I don't want to get rid of the paprika just cut it in half.  So if the rub calls for a 1\2 a cup of paprika and I use 1\4 cup what should the other 1\4 cup be? I like a little kick, but not a big fan of the overpowering taste of the paprika. Any idea's without giving away ur secrets?


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2008)

You don't always have to sub a qty of a spice. Just cutdown on the amount that you feel is too strong, and don't feel that you have to fill the rest of the original qty. This is what makes it YOUR rub/spice combo. I micro tune my rubs in that manner, until I get the taste I'm happy with. I hope this helps you.


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

OR try a cumin/CBP/coriander type mix. A little sweeter...or what type of paprika you using? There IS sweet, medium and hot styles.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 1, 2008)

No need to substitute. Just cut it in half like you want.


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

BTW... keep good track of what you change/add/remove. Nothing sux more than getting a good mix and not writing it down. I have done that too many times.


----------



## navionjim (Apr 1, 2008)

One thing might suck more Rich and thats getting it wrong!

I smoked some St Louis spare ribs over the weekend and the bark and meat and doneness were just perfect! But when I was mixing up some of "Jeff's Rub" for them I must have added the bloody *Cayenne* *Pepper* at least twice because them babies with light up your campfire for you! Hot lips city brother, and while I really like hot food, this is over the top even for me. I ate some last night anyway with plenty of Coke Cola (about a gallon) to try and kill some of the heat. But even at that after this morning it gave new meaning to the phrase "Ring of Fire"


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehehe...that Sir  is FUNNY! If they are that bad...fire up a pot of kraut and dump 'em in. Might just make them more palatable, and passable.  ;{)


----------



## navionjim (Apr 1, 2008)

Or maybe end up with pork Kim Chee....


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 1, 2008)

Argh...I am usually really good with writing my mods down in any kind of recipe I do, but I was working on my rub and was concerned it was a little hot.  So I increased a few of the non heat spices and loved the final result, only to realize I hadn't written down what I had done...
Sadly...I have about one brisket left of rub in the shaker.  I'm so sad...


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 1, 2008)

Try dipping them in ranch or making an aiole with your regular rub minus the cayenne.  Anything milk or cream based will help with the heat.  (Like hot wings in blue cheese dressing)
KC


----------

